# Trek 2005 Carbon Order vs. Delivery Dates



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

To help those of us waiting for a 2005 Carbon bike from Trek, and to further this thred http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=24246, I was wondering if we could keep an active forum on delivery vs. order dates.

So, if you ordered a 2005 full carbon bike from Trek (5000, 5.2, 5.2SL, 5.9, 5.9SL, SSL, Project One, Pilot 5.0, Pilot 5.2, Pilot 5.9, or a WSD of any of these bikes) maybe you could list the model, the date that you ordered it, and the date it arrived.

This way maybe we can start to get a feel for delivery times. Thanks.


----------



## ducatirdr (Apr 5, 2005)

*Temps in 70's and no new bike!*

I placed an order for a Madone 5.9 SL on Feb 19th. 

Supposed to come in this week but no luck. 

Still waiting


----------



## dcp (Feb 17, 2005)

*This isn't in the spirit of this, but . . .*

My dealer (bless them) got a 5.2SL shipped to it from another dealer for me in late February. Took about 10 days. Perhaps you could push for the same?




2WheelFreak said:


> To help those of us waiting for a 2005 Carbon bike from Trek, and to further this thred http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=24246, I was wondering if we could keep an active forum on delivery vs. order dates.
> 
> So, if you ordered a 2005 full carbon bike from Trek (5000, 5.2, 5.2SL, 5.9, 5.9SL, SSL, Project One, Pilot 5.0, Pilot 5.2, Pilot 5.9, or a WSD of any of these bikes) maybe you could list the model, the date that you ordered it, and the date it arrived it.
> 
> This way maybe we can start to get a feel for delivery times. Thanks.


----------



## dwg61668 (Apr 1, 2005)

I ordered a 2005 Madone 5.2 only two weeks ago (April1). However, I was informed within hours that Trek had sold out of the 2005 models and I would be receiving a 2006 instead. So, now rather than getting the bike in May, I'm now looking at early July delivery.

On the upside, I get Ultegra 10 standard and, I understand from another post here, a better wheelset.

Not thrilled with the July delivery but I anticipated some delay. Expect the bike to be worth the wait. Of course, if I have wait beyond early July and squander the rest of the summer on my solid, but abusive aluminum bike.. . .


----------



## ducatirdr (Apr 5, 2005)

*I'm 12th on the list...*

Friend was at my LBS yesterday and asked about my bike that I ordered in February...

LBS "says you are 12th on the list, they are building 6 in the next week
then 8 the next ... so sounds like soon ....... it will be YOURS !"

Until then I ride my old steel is real Italian sweetness.


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

Anybody order one of the before mentioned bikes on a certain date and actually receive them yet? Maybe you rolled into the LBS and they had one in stock.

I am in the same boat as those who have posted so far. Looking for concrete order and delivery dates, if possible. 

I think most of the people who ordered and received their OCLV bikes are riding them! 

Thanks.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Ordered February 1st, Received March 14th. P1 Madone SL.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Ordered: Jan 10
Recevied: Feb 26

5.2 Madone with Ultegra 10 and the new Race Lite wheelset.


----------



## rab (Apr 15, 2005)

*faster than projected?*

Ordered a project one sometime between March 18 and 25, got word it was shipped yesterday and should be in the shop Friday or Saturday...putting potential delivery time right about at the approx. 30 days target. After hearing about all of the delays I figured it was going to be longer, so I am obviously pleasantly surprised, if this holds true.
Apparently Trek is suffering and has gone to working on Saturdays to try and meet demand. Also heard that they had sold out of 2005 Madones, and future orders will be looking at getting 2006 models. Makes me wonder when they will start making the 2006s and how long that wait may be.


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

*Madone 5.2 SL*

Ordered Feb. 27th and I am still waiting. My bike store said "a couple of more weeks on top of what we quoted you." Which was 4-6 weeks. I emailed Trek support and they "looked" up my bike status and told me a possible delivery in "Mid-Mayish". I will keep you posted.


----------



## rab (Apr 15, 2005)

*P-1 received - 28 days*

Picked up my project one today. Ordered March 18, delivered to the shop April 15th and into my hands today. Very nice looking bike.
Bike shop said they are now being told it is an approx. 45 day wait for p-1s, so I can only imagine what that means for the non-custom madones. Seems like I got a bit lucky and happened to order during a decent window of opportunity, for whatever reason. 
Hope everyone else fairs well with their wait times!


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

*Delivery date?*

Well I finally got word that my bike should be coming in on Thursday! I am ecstatic! I have been waiting for 2 months! I know that some of you have been or will be waiting longer, but I was really starting to get ansy. I am going to wait after I RIDE my bike to confirm delivery date, but I thought I would send an update.

Anyways, supposedly the LBS said they got the bike coming in but they got it in a triple rather than the double that I ordered? Does that sound weird to anyone? They offered to switch it out, but I never confirmed with them if they had the '05 Ultegra 10speed that comes with the bike. I would NOT switch it with an '04 Ultegra. I don't even think they come in a 10 speed anyways. Now I'm reanalyzing all of my initial thoughts on whether I should go triple or double. 

Anyone else ever have this happen to them? Did the bike store just take what they could get the soonest?

Also, since I ordered the double, I am not going to pay for the triple if I end up getting stuck with it.


----------



## ducatirdr (Apr 5, 2005)

*Weird*

Getting the triple after ordering a double makes me really question whether that is your bike or something the sales rep gave your LBS after someone else backed off the wait list and that bike became available. My LBS told me that this can happen.

I'm still waiting since Feb 23rd for my 5.9SL to show. I was told it would show up this week but like you, I still wait to see it. The exact quote last week was, "It's being built this week." followed by Saturday's quote, "It's in final assembly".

On other news TREK purchased a factory in Germany recently to produce Carbon bikes for the over seas customers. So next year they plan on being able to supply a higher demand. Not that it helps any of us out.

Over $5000 dollars of frustration pent up in me right now.....


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

That makes sense Ducatirdr. Honestly, I don't even care, I just want my bike at this point. I called them to confirm that is has arrived today. It has. They told me that barring any mechanical issues with the bike it should be ready for me this Saturday. Supposedly UPS has been really bad in getting the bikes to stores in good condition. 

Personally, I think that is a delay tactic. Whatever, just give me my bike is all I am saying. They are switching out a 2005 Ultegra double on another bike in the store to replace the triple "mine" came with.

Not holding my breath...I will only feel satisfied when I've ridden on my bike for at least 10 miles without any issues .


----------



## ducatirdr (Apr 5, 2005)

*Cranky response*

Speaking of getting your bike with a different crank....

I went to the LBS yesterday as the Trek sales rep was there at lunch time. It turns out that my bike was still in the "being built" status (that's two weeks) and while the rep was online looking he saw a 5.9SL in Andromeda paint (what I want) with a compact crank (not what I want) on it that was available to ship. So he clicked on ship it and it went to the queue to be shipped. An hour later the LBS got an email with the shipping tracking number. So I'm getting a compact crank that I need to swap out for a Dura Ace... Sound familiar? Talk about messed up. The sales rep has no idea why the bike was in the open queue unless someone backed out of the order last minute for the compact version.

Should see the bike next Tuesday. I might actually keep the Bontrager compact crank along with the Dura Ace. As it may come in handy on the hill climbs I have to do this year. (White Face Mt in NY June 11th for one)

Can't wait to ride the thing.


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

That makes sense, but sounds a little weird. Hey as long as we are getting our bikes, right? Well that's good news at least. 

I talked with the LBS wrench today. Really nice guy and he built my bike today. It is RAINING over here otherwise I would have picked up today. I'm riding it home as I drive a Mustang. 

My girlfriend went by the pizzeria next door to grab us dinner for tonight and went into the LBS, while she was waiting for the pizza, and saw my bike all ready to go. I am picking it up tomorrow!!!!

I will try and get pics up soon.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks for the update, Henndo.

I ordered a SL 5.2 about a week and a half after you did; at the time the LBS said it was scheduled for delivery in mid- to late-May. Your account gives me hope that I may indeed receive it when promised.

Please do post your pictures.


----------



## dcp (Feb 17, 2005)

*Mustang*

I put my bike in my Mustang all the time. You have to take both wheels off and put the back seat backs down. Mine is a 96, but I think it would work with later models (although I am not sure about the new one). It requires just a bit of maneuvering.

I only starting doing this after getting my Madone. Just couldn't bring myself to hang it on a rack and leave it in my work parking lot.


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

*OCLV Saga Ends*

2005 Trek 5000
Ordered: March 3, 2005 Order Cancelled:May 2, 2005

2005 Madone 5.9 Frameset and Ultegra 10/DuraAce Build Kit
Ordered: May 2, 2005 Delivered to LBS: May 6, 2005

Trek had 4 54cm Madone 5.9 frameset in stock. So I ordered one. Plus the LBS put together an Ultegra 10/DuraAce build kit. All parts (including the frameset) are in the shop as of May 6th. Bike is in process of being build and should be picked up Monday or Tuesday.

Just some MAJOR BIG props to Franklin Street Cycles in Chapel Hill, NC for putting this amazing deal together. Especially Adam, Dale, and Brian. Thanks!

Will post pics when I pick it up next week.


----------



## dwg61668 (Apr 1, 2005)

*update*

Spoke directly to Trek yesterday. Still expect delivery late in June or early July for my 5.2 but they did say they are doubling their capacity by hiring more personnel. Apparently, they were simply unprepared for the demand.

Also, the 2006s will definitely ship w. Ultegra 10. Everthing else will be the same with exception of a minor change in the paint job (some sort of fade). (i had called to confirm the Ultegra 10 as I had heard a rumor that it was going to be the 9 sd, which I didn't want given 10s better ergonomics, etc.).

So, once they crank up production they expect to reduce/eliminate the delays experienced over the past fe months. Won't due much good for me as they haven't started making the 2006 Madones just yet. However, should be good news for those ordering now or in future. 

Not sure of impact on others expecting a 2005 as Trek informed me they haven't made one in a bit now. So, I would guess they are either wending their way to you or you may be getting a 2006.

Hope this info helps those waiting.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

dwg61668 said:


> Spoke directly to Trek yesterday. Still expect delivery late in June or early July for my 5.2 but they did say they are doubling their capacity by hiring more personnel. Apparently, they were simply unprepared for the demand.


Wow. _Doubling_ capacity? I wonder if quality control will become an issue.


----------



## dwg61668 (Apr 1, 2005)

Velo Vol said:


> Wow. _Doubling_ capacity? I wonder if quality control will become an issue.



I have the same concern. Although he said "double", I wasn't talking to one of the operations folks but a phone rep - so, could mean very significantly boost in production. Whatever the % increase, he indicated that these new folks are on board now being trained - probably producing some test CF bikes that will only ever see the trash bin. 

Can only trust that Trek has carefully thought through all postive & negative implications of ramping up production and is executing against an excellent plan - which should include extra vigilence in the QC dept.

However, does say alot about the confidence they have in their product given that their greatest marketing tool is about to hang it up. (Also, read either here or elsewhere that Trek is also going to open a factory in Germany to help meet demand in Europe.).


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

Update:
Ordered bike Feb. 27th
Bike arrived in LBS May 6th
Picked up my bike with a loaner back wheel as mine was "damaged"during shipping. May 7th.

Well, this started out as a happy day. I went to pick up my bike, I rode 3 spectacular hours only to get home to find out that someone has STOLEN my MT bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
They took it directly out of my patio! 

My girlfriend's comfort bike was sitting there untouched, but my Specialized Hardrock Comp was stolen! I can't believe it! It was locked but with a very cheap lock. We live in a decent neighborhood but I guess that doesn't matter. That teaches me to leave a bike one the 1st story patio. Needless to say, I am keeping my road bike indoors. Not that I wasn't going to anyways.

I was livid! Then I got over it. No point in crying over...STOLEN BIKE!  

Anyways, I tried to calm myself down by taking pictures of my road bike. I've got them on my computer but they are too big to upload on here. 

Anyone know how to "shrink" them down to fit?


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

So I kind of figured it out. This is just a quick test. I will take better pics and post later. 

Here she is, my Madone SL 5.2!


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

Sorry about the stolen bike, Henndo. That stinks.


----------



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

*Sorry to hear about your stolen bike*



Henndo said:


> Update:
> Ordered bike Feb. 27th
> Bike arrived in LBS May 6th
> Picked up my bike with a loaner back wheel as mine was "damaged"during shipping. May 7th.
> ...


But at least you have the new sweet machine to ride!!! Maybe you can
try taking it off road to see how it does!  

I used the software that came with the scanner to shrink the pics when I did it.


----------



## Old Reliable (Feb 7, 2005)

*Pilot delivery time*



2WheelFreak said:


> To help those of us waiting for a 2005 Carbon bike from Trek, and to further this thred http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=24246, I was wondering if we could keep an active forum on delivery vs. order dates.
> 
> So, if you ordered a 2005 full carbon bike from Trek (5000, 5.2, 5.2SL, 5.9, 5.9SL, SSL, Project One, Pilot 5.0, Pilot 5.2, Pilot 5.9, or a WSD of any of these bikes) maybe you could list the model, the date that you ordered it, and the date it arrived.
> 
> This way maybe we can start to get a feel for delivery times. Thanks.


I ordered (i.e. - put a deposit on) my Pilot 5.2 on 2/16 and took delivery at my LBS on 3/24. So the answer, at least in my case was 5 weeks. I have about 500 miles on it, and other than the Bontrager race lite lux saddle, it is awesome. I replaced the stock saddle with a Performance Classic which works fine. Like others who have commented in the past, my TREK seat clamp broke on installation at the LBS as I was telling the tech about the problem others on this site had experienced. After his initial shock at prophecy fulfilled in front of his face, he replaced it with a generic brand and it works great. The 5 week wait was well worth it! The upright frame geometry keeps my neck from getting stiff, and I moved the saddle as far forward as it will go to further reduce that full layed out feeling you get on a typical road frame. I know you didn't ask about all that, but if you bought a Pilot, these were probably concerns. It's a great bike, so hang in there!


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Stolen Bike*

Thanks, I know, it sucks but you're right at least I got a bike.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*guys*

my LBS gave me a copy of Treks delivery date and order dates and it looks bleak. As a matter fo fact teh LBS can't even get any more OCLV until the end of summer!!!! P1 are suppose to be faster. My suggestion would be check ebay?


----------



## ducatirdr (Apr 5, 2005)

*Delivery FINALLY!!! Compact Crank???*

The LBS called my TREK Madone 5.9 SL is in today. 

I ordered it back on February 18th to be exact. It came in as I mentioned earlier with a Compact Bontrager crank. I want the Dura Ace crank on the bike and the LBS is eating the cost to make the switch. 

BUT I think I may just keep the compact crank and just take the savings. Being over 40 the compact makes a lot of sense. I'm just wondering if I'll use the extra gearing but everyone I know that has switched to compact swears by it. 

Being that this is a dream bike for me I'm really upset at Trek for sending me the inexpensive (compared to the Dura Ace and FSA Compact) Bontrager Compact Crank. I would rather have no crank and put an FSA on it. Plus they say the price of the bike is the same with the Dura Ace crank and the Bontrager compact crank.

Dura Ace $409 738g	+$13	- 56g
FSA Mega compact	$396 794g	+$47	- 40g
Bontrager Compact	$349* 834g	- $60	+ 96g (more like $150 cheaper comparing list price with Dura Ace and almost 100g heavier)

* List price all others are on-line sale priced.

Hendo - Sorry to hear about the Mt-bike getting lifted. Man that totally sucks and I know what the feeling is like as my Campy Ergo-Cannondale was stolen at the end of last season and this stupid bike is to replace that. Been on my winter commuter bike since.


----------



## ducatirdr (Apr 5, 2005)

*5.9 Maiden Voyage*

OK the bike came in with the compact crank which I kept after a deep discount from the sales rep and LBS. 

Ordered Madone 5.9 SL 2/18/05
Delivered Madone 5.9 SL CD 5/11/05

82 days

First ride (68 miles)

After losing my Cannondale to some crackhead that stole it from my apartment last year I have been on my old old BASSO Gap. That's late 80's Columbus SL tubing that makes for a sweet "steel is real" ride. The 5.9SL blows it away in comfort and road buzz dampening. Unreal how comfortable it is over the old OCLV that I used to own then sold to a buddy when I got out of racing. I can't believe that this is a racing frame as it rides like a touring bike. Very smooth as it soaks up the cracks and vibration. Yet come out of the saddle or pour on the coals and it leaps forward like it wants to jump out from under me.

It was worth the wait.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*In Stock*

I ordered a 60 cm 5.9 SL the last week in April. It wass in stock and shipped the next day.

Tlaloc


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

ducatirdr said:


> OK the bike came in with the compact crank which I kept after a deep discount from the sales rep and LBS.
> 
> Ordered Madone 5.9 SL 2/18/05
> Delivered Madone 5.9 SL CD 5/11/05
> ...




Congrats on finally getting your bike! Do you have some pics to post? I am curious to see what you got.


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

*Just a quick picture*

2005 Trek Madone 5.9
Ultegra 10 spd Crankset, cassette, front derailer, and brakes
Dura-Ace 10spd Shifters and rear derailer
Easton Equip Carbon bar and EA50 stem
Bontrager RaceLite Wheels
Bontrager Race XXX Lite Seatpost (on order)


----------



## Trek_envy (Jun 15, 2004)

*How Come....*

All you guys in the states that ordered your Madones AFTER I ordered mine are getting them first? I can understand P1, but jesus, I've been waiting since the first week of February.

I'm Canadian BTW, and I'm starting to beleive that I'll NEVER see my bike.


----------



## Cdubb (Mar 27, 2005)

Trek_envy said:


> All you guys in the states that ordered your Madones AFTER I ordered mine are getting them first? I can understand P1, but jesus, I've been waiting since the first week of February.
> 
> I'm Canadian BTW, and I'm starting to beleive that I'll NEVER see my bike.


Dude, sorry to hear that..Anyhow, I placed an order for a Trek 5000 and after 2 weeks of waiting, I got a call from the manager and asked me if I could take a look at a bike that had just came in. When I finally came down to check it out, the bikeshop had just finished building a Madone 5.2SL straight out of the box. You believe in "Love at first sight"?
They switched wheels to K Elites and headset to King and got it professionally fitted at no extra charge. So far after 320 miles, I have no complaints. The bike is flawless at 17.15 lbs. w/ pedals, computer, 2 cages!!


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

Cdubb said:


> I placed an order for a Trek 5000 and after 2 weeks of waiting, I got a call from the manager and asked me if I could take a look at a bike that had just came in. When I finally came down to check it out, the bikeshop had just finished building a Madone 5.2SL straight out of the box.


Wow, Cdubb--that sounds pretty fortunate to me. I've read that the SL 5.2 typically has Trek's longest wait time this season. In my case, it's been about nine weeks and counting . . . .


----------



## Cdubb (Mar 27, 2005)

Velo Vol said:


> Wow, Cdubb--that sounds pretty fortunate to me. I've read that the SL 5.2 typically has Trek's longest wait time this season. In my case, it's been about nine weeks and counting . . . .



Yes, I was. Just to let you know, the bikeshop had at least about 8 Madones (at least 2 5.2SL's) hanging on their ceiling the last time I was there. The dealer is Jax Bicycles in Long Beach, CA. They also had a Madone SSL (50cm) displayed on their front window. First time I have seen one!! Very nice..


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

Franklin Street Cycles (http://www.franklinstreetcycles.com/) in Chapel Hill, NC has a red/black 56cm Madone 5.9 in stock. Give Dale or Brian a call at 919-929-0213. They are a great local shop, and would be happy to help you out.


----------



## Drifter (May 17, 2005)

*No Queue for Me*

I am feeling even better about my Madone 5.9 SL (Andromeda) purchase after reading all the "waiting game" stories. I stumbled upon a '58 at the LBS. I bought in on the spot instead of waiting for a Project One. I come to this bike from a long list of steel, a Litespeed Classic and a Postal 5500. The 5.9 SL is by far the best. (Light, stiff and responsive) It is stock except I swapped out the Cane Creek headset for Chris King, the post was upgraded to a xXx and the saddle was upped to the Race Lite X Pro. These little changes saved about 100 grams over stock. My only regret is that there is a SSL out there somewhere...


----------



## Drifter (May 17, 2005)

*Wow, there really is a shortage!*

http://www2.trekbikes.com/News/05-19-2005_-_The_News_On_OCLV_Carbon.php


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

Madone SL 5.2

Ordered: March 8, 2005
Promised: Mid-Late May
Delivered: ??

After three attempts, I finally got an update on the status of my order. It was supposed to have arrived by now, but the bike shop checked and it may be another three weeks.  

It's unclear to me what accounts for this delay. One would think that when you make an order and the manufacturer tells you when it will be shipped, it bases this estimate on a known workload. After all, isn't that whole point in people placing orders?

I had been waiting patiently until last week; I'm not any longer. If I hadn't put several hundred dollars down at the bike shop, I might be looking elsewhere. But I suspect I'd end up waiting at least a week or two for another bike to be shipped anyway, so it may not be worth it.

Alas.


----------



## Trek_envy (Jun 15, 2004)

I hear you man.

I've been waiting since February.

I feel exactly the same.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

I thought it odd that Trek sent Henndo a triple when he ordered a double. Lo and behold, but the bike shop called today and apparently the same thing happened to me!

This is very curious because my down payment receipt very clearly says "DOUBLE." I'm not a bicycling expert like some people on this forum, but even I can very quickly spot the difference between a double and triple. Makes one wonder what's going on at Trek.

Anyway, the good news is that I _may_ have the new ride by the end of the week. But I'm maintaining a healthy level of skepticism until I actually load it on my car.


----------



## Henndo (Feb 11, 2005)

dcp said:


> I put my bike in my Mustang all the time. You have to take both wheels off and put the back seat backs down. Mine is a 96, but I think it would work with later models (although I am not sure about the new one). It requires just a bit of maneuvering.
> 
> I only starting doing this after getting my Madone. Just couldn't bring myself to hang it on a rack and leave it in my work parking lot.



What size frame do you have dcp? Mine is a 56cm. I haven't tried putting it in my Mustang yet, but I might try so I can ride some other routes.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*A little dated, but still useful info.*

Chain Reaction Bicycles put this on the web some time ago. A little dated, but still interesting reading while you wait.

http://www.chainreaction.com/05trekcarbonlineup.htm


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Trek order.*

I'm not trying to be all negative, but I had a Trek 5900 that was nice, but I wouldn't have waited 6 weeks for it. There are so many other brands out there. Is it just the "Lance" factor? I've ridden a madone and like I said, it was nice, but there's no way I'd wait like you guys have been forced to do. The fact that they doubled capacity would make me cancel my order. I definately don't want some guy rushing getting my bike done. Now a nice custom bike I could see waiting on, but I'm sorry, I just don't see it with the Treks. Even a nice custom bike, it'd be hard for me to wait as long as some of you guys have had to. It sounds like some of you haven't even ridden a madone yet, so how do you know it's worth the wait? Give me your feedback.


----------



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

*I think it was worth the wait!*

I'd been planning this bike purchase for over a year. Test rode a bunch of bikes last summer and the 5000 was the winner. It just felt the best. Then the Madone 5.2 SLs came out with full ultegra plus the new 10 spd, and the husband said well, why don't you get that one instead? Who am I to argue with that? Plus they'd have had to order my size anyhow as I need a 50. (The bike I test rode during the summer had already been sold.) 

So, I put the order in on Nov 7, got the bike Feb 22. At first it was problems with the ultegra 10 spd shortage, then the overall production shortage -- even though I ordered it Oct I was in the second run of production.

All I can say is that I LOVE this bike! The LBS was great and they really did a good job setting me up on it. I never understood what people said about becoming "one" with a bike before, now I do. Plus this thing just seems to want to GO -- iIt eats hills like they are nothing! And it seems like I just have to think about going faster and the next thing I know I am, it is so responsive. And the full carbon frame is so plushy -- did a ride over the weekend on chip/seal back roads and I didn't feel beat up at all.

It is just a joy to ride. I'll be riding along sometimes it doesn't seem like the bike is even there, like I'm flying on air or something. And I think WOW, now this is what riding is all about.

So to everyone who is still waiting -- hang in there, it's worth it!


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

Mosovich said:


> I'm not trying to be all negative, but I had a Trek 5900 that was nice, but I wouldn't have waited 6 weeks for it...
> 
> Give me your feedback.


The pane that shows the hierarchy at the top of your browser window is a useful thing. You posted this as a follow up to my posting that said I didn't wait. t would make more sense to post it as a followup to to the original post.

My 5.9 SL shipped the day after I ordered it and it WAS worth the wait. My LBS gave me a good price. Yes, a bike with carbon frame, fork, seatpot, stem and bars is expensive. Yes, Dura Ace 10 is $$$.

This bike is wonderful. I doubt if I could get a better one from anyone else.

Tlaloc


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*wait*

I don't know if you were refering to me. I'm not being critical, I was just asking a question. It sounds like though that you were lucky and didn't have to wait six to eight weeks like alot of other people which is great. I was just trying to get peoples feedback. 
So far it sounds like everyone that got one is happy. Anyone not satisfied? The ONLY think I didn't like about the madone was the short headtube, but I've heard Trek is going to start using a taller headtube. Probably for the money, you can't beat'em.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*You're right about one thing.*



Mosovich said:


> Probably for the money, you can't beat'em.


I thought about buying a frame and fork and buying the parts I wanted. You would have to pay at least $1000 more to go this route rather than buying a complete Trek.

I suspect that I got mine right away because it's a 60cm. The guy at my LBS told me that the shortage is in the most popular sizes.

Some manufacturers of carbon bikes (Look and Colnago?) don't even make a frame that big. I could have bought a smaler frame and a long seat post but would have had to ride a frame with a shorter top tube. Even the 60cm 5.9sl could be fitted with a longer stem for me.

Tlaloc


----------



## Trek_envy (Jun 15, 2004)

*Well....*

Mine is a 62cm, and I still can't get one.....


----------



## Hozomean (Apr 4, 2005)

*It took 6 weeks*

I ordered on 1/25/05 and it arrived on or about 3/1. Here's a picture. It's a Madone 5.2 with a bunch of mods right from Trek.

Good luck!


----------



## lspangle (Aug 30, 2004)

*Sweet!*



Hozomean said:


> I ordered on 1/25/05 and it arrived on or about 3/1. Here's a picture. It's a Madone 5.2 with a bunch of mods right from Trek.
> 
> Good luck!


Looks like a great bike! Love the colors.


----------



## yellowspox (Apr 3, 2003)

*28 Days*

I ordered my 5.2 Madone P1 the end of April and had it 28 days later. I was told 45 days but several reps told me that it wouldn't be that long on the P1's. It replaced a year old 5500P1 that somebody else wanted more than I did. At this point, I'd tell them ...thanks! The Madone is SWEET !!!! PS...the Racing Replica seat sucked. I've already replaced it.


----------



## dwg61668 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Finally here!!!*

Ordered Madone 5.2
Date: April 1
Pick-up date: July 8 

Total time: 99 days

Ordered 2005 Madone 5.2, will receive 2006 on Friday.


----------



## dwg61668 (Apr 1, 2005)

*2006 Madone Pics*

For all of you still waiting - there is hope. Picked up my 2006 Madone today. Took these pictures at dusk after shakedown ride (great!!!).

Personally, I love the color scheme though the lighting in the pics doesn't to it justice.


----------



## dcp (Feb 17, 2005)

*Sorry for the delay*

I just haven't been visiting enough.

Mine is a 56. The process is that you put the frame in drivetrain down tail first, then rotate it counter-clockwise with the handlebars turned to the left. My only problem has been catching the pedals sometimes on the amplifier. It is pretty easy to do.




Henndo said:


> What size frame do you have dcp? Mine is a 56cm. I haven't tried putting it in my Mustang yet, but I might try so I can ride some other routes.


----------



## John Ryder (Mar 16, 2002)

Ordered my Madone 5.9 SL Project One : "Widow Maker" paint job, June 17......still waiting...


P.S. I finally found a full bike pic of the :Widow Maker paint job


----------



## Trek_envy (Jun 15, 2004)

*Well.....*

It looks like the stars have finally aligned, and my 5.2 has been shipped. Its due to arrive here on Wednesday or Thursday.

It only took 2 months of hassling Trek.

I really don't understand how they can be doing business like this... Can anyone enlighten me about what business model this is? Must be the "Hype up the product that we can't supply model."


----------



## John Ryder (Mar 16, 2002)

Ordered my Trek Madone 5.9 SL P1 "Widow Maker" on June 17th. It just got here today August 2. I will be posting pics soon.


----------



## PedalSpinner (Aug 24, 2005)

Looks like 2006 models will be a bit better. Placed an order on 13 Aug and my 5.9SL was delivered to the LBS a few days after. Picked it up on 20 Aug. I was told my 62cm frame was the last one available at this time... Here is a pic:


----------

